# Lookin for a song



## dpeixoto (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi.
I'm looking for a song, but i don't know the name, just have a sample.
Anyone can tell me the name, please...
Here is the links of the sample:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14811366/sample.mp3
Thanks


----------



## bassistFerg (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like Phillip Glass...


----------

